# Albert Walker and the Golden Goat... Starring in DANK. In HD



## Locked (Nov 10, 2012)

Figured since I am starting to see bud formation I should start a GJ. 
Have 1 Golden Goat and 1 Albert Walker in the flower tent about 10 days into flower. I think I have the Goat dialed in now and am working on the AW. It's a lil bit light green at the bud zones but I am adding an extra feed here and there to get her lush looking.  

They are in one gallon Smart Pots.
They have been vegged from clone under HO T5's in a 2x4x5 tent. They are currently in a 4x4x6.5 flower tent under a 600W HPS in a cool tube. Will be adding a 400W HPS in a standard reflector in a couple days.

Other strains will be joining us as we go on. WiFi and SleeStak x Skunk are on deck next.
 Some pics.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 10, 2012)

Beautiful girls hamster. I see a lot of sativa influence. They look like they're getting ready to produce heavy!


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 10, 2012)

i keep hearing about these 2, very nice specimens i might add, i'll be watching...peace


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2012)

They sure do look sativa, especially for a Hammy grow. They are very pretty and very different looking from what i have seen lately.  What pretty plants. I will stay tuned since it is in HD.


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2012)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Beautiful girls hamster. I see a lot of sativa influence. They look like they're getting ready to produce heavy!




Thanks Mental...yeah they got that Sativa look for sure. I think both clock in at 10 weeks of flower which is manageable. I sure hope they yield well. I am running low on smoke now and I have a couple months to go till harvest.


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2012)

brimck325 said:
			
		

> i keep hearing about these 2, very nice specimens i might add, i'll be watching...peace



Thanks bro...appreciate ya popping in.




			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> They sure do look sativa, especially for a Hammy grow. They are very pretty and very different looking from what i have seen lately.  What pretty plants. I will stay tuned since it is in HD.



I don't usually run Sativa ladies but as long as they stay under 11 weeks of flowering I am game. Thanks for stopping in Rose.


----------



## cubby (Nov 10, 2012)

They look great Hammy, I don't know about the Goat but I hear the AW is supposed to be killa'. Good Luck with them. :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2012)

:watchplant:


take care and be safe


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey Hamster :ciao: Albert Walker is a branchy one that got a good stretch to it.. spear shaped orange buds.. lots of little nugs all over, for sure take it 10 weeks its worth it.. AW when cured reminds me of candy corn so much.. pulls up a chair for this one ... Aloha


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 11, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Hey Hamster :ciao: Albert Walker is a branchy one that got a good stretch to it.. spear shaped orange buds.. lots of little nugs all over, for sure take it 10 weeks its worth it.. AW when cured reminds me of candy corn so much.. pulls up a chair for this one ... Aloha


 
I heard it was a more indo leaning plant, but I'm prolly getting confused.. what I am sure of is that Albert Walker is supposed to have ridiculous yields..

go Hammy!


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2012)

cubby said:
			
		

> They look great Hammy, I don't know about the Goat but I hear the AW is supposed to be killa'. Good Luck with them. :icon_smile: :icon_smile:



Thanks cubby...always exciting to grow a new strain out.




			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :watchplant:
> 
> 
> take care and be safe



Thanks 4u....will do.


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Hey Hamster :ciao: Albert Walker is a branchy one that got a good stretch to it.. spear shaped orange buds.. lots of little nugs all over, for sure take it 10 weeks its worth it.. AW when cured reminds me of candy corn so much.. pulls up a chair for this one ... Aloha



Thanks for the info Squidy...always good to get a heads up. Can't wait to try these two out.  




			
				cmd420 said:
			
		

> I heard it was a more indo leaning plant, but I'm prolly getting confused.. what I am sure of is that Albert Walker is supposed to have ridiculous yields..
> 
> go Hammy!



I will take ridiculous yields for sure....

Thanks for popping in.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

awesome pics HL, but your pics always are, im in, good luck with the grow


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> awesome pics HL, but your pics always are, im in, good luck with the grow




Thanks dman....I should be taking more pics this grow since my S3 takes great pics as well as being an awesome phone.   Now it's very easy to take pics, transfer them to computer with AirDroid and then post.   Thanks for popping in my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2012)

Very nice my friend.


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Very nice my friend.




Thanks bro...appreciate you popping in.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 11, 2012)

I am in love with Albert Walker, I don't think he will be leaving my house for a long time.  I want all of him we grew.  Wonderful aroma, wonderful taste, and excellent stone.  Also we were very happy with the yield.

I just put my Golden Goat on the screen yesterday, really looking forward to tasting it.  I posted a couple pics in my journal of it Hamster, in case you want to take a look.  It went ten weeks plus here.

Im subscribed, I just have to watch these two again inside.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2012)

Tc, what is the high like with Albert?


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2012)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I am in love with Albert Walker, I don't think he will be leaving my house for a long time.  I want all of him we grew.  Wonderful aroma, wonderful taste, and excellent stone.  Also we were very happy with the yield.
> 
> I just put my Golden Goat on the screen yesterday, really looking forward to tasting it.  I posted a couple pics in my journal of it Hamster, in case you want to take a look.  It went ten weeks plus here.
> 
> Im subscribed, I just have to watch these two again inside.




I will definitely check out your journal tc. Thanks for the review on AW. It's nice to hear that these two won't disappoint.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2012)

Damn it,,now you guys got me wanten some AW and Satori that THG talks about.


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Damn it,,now you guys got me wanten some AW and Satori that THG talks about.




Lol...I know the feeling. I have a 10 pack of Satori sitting and waiting for an opening.  I have to see how many cuts I have coming in before I pop anymore more beans. Satori is the next beans to get popped though. I have been wanting to grow her for a long time.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 11, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Tc, what is the high like with Albert?


*Rose*, it is an hybrid high for sure.  Very good for pain but you don't want to go to sleep right away.  The flavor is kinda smooth lemon, not citrus though.  Of all I did this summer, so far my very favorite, the husband likes it real well too.  Very glad we got the yield we did off of it.  It also had that exact look as Hamsters Pics here, always reaching for the sun, never saw the leaves flatten out like most plants will.  The buds themselves are not exactly pretty when trimming, kinda bumpy.  I will post a pic of it dry for you.

Sorry for all the words in your GJ *Hamster*.  I really really am impressed with Albert.  I would for sure recommend growing it to anyone.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah,,I cant grow right now. We are taking care of our 2yr old Grandaughter. So I will have to wait. Loves my Grandaughter to much to take chances.


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2012)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Sorry for all the words in your GJ *Hamster*.  I really really am impressed with Albert.  I would for sure recommend growing it to anyone.




No need to be sorry tc...my GJ's are always open to everyone to participate in. I appreciate the info and your stopping in.


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Yeah,,I cant grow right now. We are taking care of our 2yr old Grandaughter right now. So I will have to wait. Loves my Grandaughter to much to take chances.




I hear ya bro...good for you for doing the right thing.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2012)

Looking good HL

Will be sitting in. The AW has stirred my interest


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking good HL
> 
> Will be sitting in. The AW has stirred my interest




Thanks pc...yeah my interest has been peaked as well.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 11, 2012)

What nutrients do you use? Any particular favorites? Plus, do you ever make any compost teas for your girls?


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2012)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> What nutrients do you use? Any particular favorites? Plus, do you ever make any compost teas for your girls?



I have been using General Hydroponics Flora Series for years now. >>>*http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/products/nutrients/flora_series/
*
I run a  3-2-1 ratio in veg and 1-2-3 in Flower. I don't use any other additives or teas. I do add dolomite lime to my soil to help keep the ph stable and so that I don't need to run a Cal/Mag additive. Especially in flower. The GH 3 part is cheap, easy to use and gives good results.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 11, 2012)

they look amazing hammy, i'll be watching this one for sure. gotta show love to my fellow grower from jerz


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in.  Looking good Hamster.


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> they look amazing hammy, i'll be watching this one for sure. gotta show love to my fellow grower from jerz




Hey bro...hope you are doing well and have power in your area. We lost it again twice during the Snow storm but just briefly each time. After 4 days without power following Sandy it made my heart skip a beat each time it happened. Wasn't looking forward to that crap again. Thanks for popping in.





			
				powerplanter said:
			
		

> I'm in.  Looking good Hamster.



Hey pp...glad to see you pop in. Thanks for the kind words and support.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 11, 2012)

glad to see you back in GJ's I like your girls!  I'll be watching your never ending journal... I'm sure you 'll be adding some more strains.
i'm about to order some seeds from herbies I just have to decide on what to grow.  I think I read you are growing or about to be grow some sleestack skunk?  I think i might be getting some of those as freebies.   Can't wait to keep up with your grow bro always looking spectacular!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 11, 2012)

*GREEN MOJO*


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Dr....I just ordered Satori beans from Herbies. 6 days from order to in my mailbox.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 12, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Dr....I just ordered Satori beans from Herbies. 6 days from order to in my mailbox.



so what strains you got brosky:hubba:?  :bongin: wanna hit this  I:heart:the green too! :bong: 

now lets go bananas about the speed from herbies :banana:  yeha


----------



## Locked (Nov 12, 2012)

In flower I have 1 Golden Goat, 1 Albert Walker and a SleeStak x Skunk (unknown sex). In veg I have 3 WiFi, 1 SleeStak x Skunk. Then a crap load of clones in my bubble cloner unrooted at the moment.


----------



## Locked (Nov 12, 2012)

Some new pics from tonight. The Golden Goat is getting a little stretch but not to bad considering how much Sativa influence it is showing.  The AW is growing on me...lol. I am really liking the structure. Reminds me a bit of the Pre 98 Bubba I have grown.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 12, 2012)

WOW, gorgeous ladies. Definately loving the Albert Walker plant. Very distinct and even central branches. I can tell they will produce long colas. Do you have the height to finish that golden goat? She's gunna be tall!


----------



## Locked (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Mental...my flower tent is 6.5 feet tall. I shouldn't have a problem. I could have did some lst but I was lazy.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 12, 2012)

Your plants look stellar, as usual, Hammy. I have a Sativa dom, Veneno growing now and can't wait to compare the smoke with the Indica dom plants I have grown. Green Mojo to you, friend. Have you ever tried the FIM technique? I just love how every node grows to the top of the plant and bursts into flower in the canopy. Very cool...

Peace


----------



## Locked (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks HF...I have never tried fimming before but I have heard of it. I usually top and pinch a bit. Was so excited just have plants growing again that I let the GG and AW kinda go with no training this time. Next run I might give fimming a try. Thanks for popping in bro.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 13, 2012)

I gotta go see if I can find the info on your strains, several I haven't heard of.  They are looking stellar as usual.  Take care Hammy.


----------



## Locked (Nov 13, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I gotta go see if I can find the info on your strains, several I haven't heard of.  They are looking stellar as usual.  Take care Hammy.




Thanks pp...Nvthis should have the scoop on these.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 13, 2012)

lookin beautiful as usual, I'LL pop in fro mtime to time to drool and be jealous...lol...

Wishing you much dank, Hammy.


----------



## Locked (Nov 13, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> lookin beautiful as usual, I'LL pop in fro mtime to time to drool and be jealous...lol...
> 
> Wishing you much dank, Hammy.




Thanks 7...always appreciate the support. I will try and take more pics this year.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 14, 2012)

:holysheep:  those look great Hamster!

The GG and AW are both in the first Cannabible I believe.  I bet you will be pleased with them both.


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2012)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> :holysheep:  those look great Hamster!
> 
> The GG and AW are both in the first Cannabible I believe.  I bet you will be pleased with them both.




Thanks maine...just looking at how they are growing and their structure makes me believe you are quite right.  They should yield well. Hopefully the smoke is Straight Fire.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 14, 2012)

Both of those strains sound like some top shelf stuff by what is said in the third cannabible.  The GG has got me watching for sure but the AW sounds rediculuous too.


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2012)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Both of those strains sound like some top shelf stuff by what is said in the third cannabible.  The GG has got me watching for sure but the AW sounds rediculuous too.



I will have to see if I can find something on that online. Maybe someone has a downloadable copy on a torrent somewhere. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 14, 2012)

go Albert.. go Albert!!

I tried fimming once on a strain that I had been growing for a long time... made absolutely no difference..._* for me*_

have you ever tried SCROG? I love it for my tents..


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2012)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> go Albert.. go Albert!!
> 
> I tried fimming once on a strain that I had been growing for a long time... made absolutely no difference..._* for me*_
> 
> have you ever tried SCROG? I love it for my tents..




Never tried SCROG. Might need to put that on my to do list.  One of the WiFi showed as female so she is now in the running for Dankest of the year award. If she is anything like Shadrack's pheno she is gonna be killer. Trichs stacked on top of trichs, his is. Too bad he is in the UK and I can't get my hands on his cut.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 15, 2012)

hello hammy, glad to see you are safe and still at your old ways my friend.   

Just popping in to say hello, glad to see some old faces still lingering around these parts.  :lama:


----------



## Locked (Nov 15, 2012)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> hello hammy, glad to see you are safe and still at your old ways my friend.
> 
> Just popping in to say hello, glad to see some old faces still lingering around these parts.  :lama:




What's up lhl...yeah things are getting back to normal since the hurricane and snow storm. Slowly but surely. Hope all is well.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 15, 2012)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> hello hammy, glad to see you are safe and still at your old ways my friend.
> 
> Just popping in to say hello, glad to see some old faces still lingering around these parts.  :lama:


 
Whoa  sorry to get off topic but...   How the hell are ya Lord???? :48:


----------



## Growdude (Nov 15, 2012)

Cant wait to see the final outcome of these strains.


----------



## Locked (Nov 15, 2012)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Cant wait to see the final outcome of these strains.




Me too bro, me too.:hubba: 

Thanks for popping in.


----------



## Locked (Nov 15, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Whoa  sorry to get off topic but...   How the hell are ya Lord???? :48:




JAAM you know it's al good in my GJ's...I was wondering how the hell lord has been myself.


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2012)

Wanted to show off the power of vegging under HO T5's.   I topped this SleeStak x Skunk once and then got the T5's right down on it. You can see just how bushy and dense the subsequent growth has been.


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2012)

Some Albert Walker and Golden Goat.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 17, 2012)

lookin nice brutha!

"HO" t5's? what's the "HO"?.. (not that kind of HOe)

I love t5's for vegging.. 

I only say to try scrog, because I'm fairly certain that you would knock it out of the park...

Happy Weekend


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2012)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> lookin nice brutha!
> 
> "HO" t5's? what's the "HO"?.. (not that kind of HOe)
> 
> ...




Thanks bro...I believe the HO is for High Output. I might wind up running another 2x4x5 tent after the new year. If I do, I might try a SCROG in there.


----------



## Locked (Nov 18, 2012)

Transplanted the WiFi that has shown from a 1/2 gallon pot to a 1 gallon Smart Pot. Also took three cuts off her and flipped her. Some pics.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 19, 2012)

Rock n Roll time...   :hubba:


----------



## oldsman (Nov 19, 2012)

The Hampster Wheel has left the station,next stop Dankville!


----------



## Locked (Nov 19, 2012)

oldsman said:
			
		

> The Hampster Wheel has left the station,next stop Dankville!






			
				JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Rock n Roll time...   :hubba:




Thanks for stopping in guys...


----------



## Irish (Nov 19, 2012)

:48: :icon_smile:


----------



## Iams (Nov 20, 2012)

"Grow Grow Gadget Budder!"


Looking great!:icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 20, 2012)

:joint::stoned::48:


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2012)

Irish, Iams and 7 thanks for stopping by. Should have some pics to share tonight when I get off work. The AW is behaving unlike the Goat which is huge.


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2012)

Some pics....The Albert Walker has become " Sexy". The Golden Goat is a God Damn Bush gone crazy.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 21, 2012)

That GG looks like it will take up 1/4 of your tent....  how far in is she?  she still stretching?


----------



## Locked (Nov 21, 2012)

She is 3 weeks in JAAM...I sure hope she is done stretching.


----------



## Locked (Nov 21, 2012)

Got some new kids who just joined the party...

They are a little roughed up from their journey to me, but should rebound quickly.


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 22, 2012)

:cool2:


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 25, 2012)

Yo Hammy have you ever had any problems transplanting with the smartpots? I did it once and when pulling the plant from the smart pot it was very difficult to pull cause the roots had grown into the fabric and it made a nasty ripping sound as the roots pulled from the pot.  I cringed as I pulled the plant out and thought I was killing it.  Havnt done a transplant with smart pots since.


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 25, 2012)

the  ab and gg lookin real nice bro...peace


----------



## Locked (Nov 25, 2012)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Yo Hammy have you ever had any problems transplanting with the smartpots? I did it once and when pulling the plant from the smart pot it was very difficult to pull cause the roots had grown into the fabric and it made a nasty ripping sound as the roots pulled from the pot.  I cringed as I pulled the plant out and thought I was killing it.  Havnt done a transplant with smart pots since.




I have never transplanted from a Smart Pot to another, but post grow I encounter the same thing pulling them from the Smart Pots. You can water them a small bit to loosen things up but in all honesty I think it sounds bad but it will not harm the plants. I just peel the Smart pot off slowly and usually the pot comes off with very little soil.


----------



## Locked (Nov 25, 2012)

brimck325 said:
			
		

> the  ab and gg lookin real nice bro...peace




Thanks bro... appreciate the visit.


----------



## Locked (Nov 25, 2012)

Albert Walker hit 21 days today so took some pics.


----------



## Locked (Nov 25, 2012)

This a WiFI and Sleestak x Skunk I have in flower as well. Both have not been flipped for long. I flipped another SxSkunk and it wound up showing as a male. It met its demise that same day.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2012)

Albert must be gifted, he looks older then three weeks. Looking very nice as usual Hammy. Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Locked (Nov 25, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Albert must be gifted, he looks older then three weeks. Looking very nice as usual Hammy. Thanks for posting pics.




Thanks for the kind words Rose. Word on the street is Albert likes to pack it on and yield well. My early vibe is that could very well be true.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 25, 2012)

so are you vegging in half gallon regular plastic pots and then transplanting into 1 gallon smart pots?


----------



## Locked (Nov 25, 2012)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> so are you vegging in half gallon regular plastic pots and then transplanting into 1 gallon smart pots?




I start off my seedling and clones in Solo Cups, then they go to 1/2 gallon plastic pots to put on some size. Then they get transplanted to one gallon Smart Pots about a week before the flip. I don't grow in anything bigger then a one gallon pot. Either it's a plastic pot or a Smart Pot.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm gonna sit here and drool for a min.  Nice looking ladies Hamster.


----------



## Locked (Nov 25, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I'm gonna sit here and drool for a min.  Nice looking ladies Hamster.




Thanks pp...I still need to get a handle on the SleeStak x Skunk's feeding habits. I am still playing catch up with it. The AW has been a dream to grow so far. Only negative has been it's semi slow growth in Veg.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 26, 2012)

The A.W. looks to be putting on weight.  Very nice.  I love to watch your grows.  One gallon pots, who would've thunk it.


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> The A.W. looks to be putting on weight.  Very nice.  I love to watch your grows.  One gallon pots, who would've thunk it.




Thanks pp...I believe the AW goes 10 weeks so she could become quite the chubby chick.   As for the one gallon pots...well that's just the way I have always rolled. Don't fix what is not broken comes to mind.   Thanks for popping in.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 26, 2012)

Love yer 'tude regarding growing. If it ain't broke....share the same one myself. Keep on the course bud, the finish is in sight (well almost +50 daze but still lookin gold )


----------



## Locked (Nov 26, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Love yer 'tude regarding growing. If it ain't broke....share the same one myself. Keep on the course bud, the finish is in sight (well almost +50 daze but still lookin gold )




Thanks 7...I keep wanting to try bigger pots but I am happy with my yields in one gallon pots, so it's hard to switch it up.  thanks for stopping in.


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 26, 2012)

You should try larger pot(8gal plus), and run multi strain pots. The GH micro and bloom will carry them all the way thru. Maybe cal/mag depending on your water. I have yet to use cal/mag from tap water. I know you have a set area space, this would help you have a variety, keep everyone in their uniform in height, and prob see a yield increase.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 26, 2012)

You must have to water every day!!! I like the 3 gallon smart pots myself.


----------



## Locked (Dec 1, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> You should try larger pot(8gal plus), and run multi strain pots. The GH micro and bloom will carry them all the way thru. Maybe cal/mag depending on your water. I have yet to use cal/mag from tap water. I know you have a set area space, this would help you have a variety, keep everyone in their uniform in height, and prob see a yield increase.



Might give that a try some day...for now I need to restock my jars that are all but empty.



			
				maineharvest said:
			
		

> You must have to water every day!!! I like the 3 gallon smart pots myself.




Yeah in flower I do water everyday. Not a big deal since I like to mess with them everyday anyway.


----------



## Locked (Dec 1, 2012)

Well work has been pounding me so it's been tough to do updates and get on here much. Allowed to work no more than 60 hours in a week and this week I worked 59.5.   Sucks.

Some pics of the ladies in flower.


----------



## Locked (Dec 5, 2012)

They are starting to fill in...AW and Golden Goat.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 5, 2012)

what exactly causes "clawing"? is it mostly genetic? clearly your plants are 100% healthy and looking beautiful. but the AW is clawing, and the GG isn't. are they flowering in the same room, and receiving the same feeding dosage & schedule?


----------



## Locked (Dec 5, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> what exactly causes "clawing"? is it mostly genetic? clearly your plants are 100% healthy and looking beautiful. but the AW is clawing, and the GG isn't. are they flowering in the same room, and receiving the same feeding dosage & schedule?




I believe clawing is from excessive feeding...Nitrogen to be specific. I push nutrients on my girls hard. I have been pushing the AW harder then the Goat. I don't have a feeding schedule. I have always fed by eye. I try and let the plants tell me when they are hungry. Takes a lil practice with each new strain but I can usually get them dialed in feed wise after one run.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2012)

Hammy, you have done it again. What beauties! Just lovely. Great job for new genetics.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 6, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I believe clawing is from excessive feeding...Nitrogen to be specific. I push nutrients on my girls hard. I have been pushing the AW harder then the Goat. I don't have a feeding schedule. I have always fed by eye. I try and let the plants tell me when they are hungry. Takes a lil practice with each new strain but I can usually get them dialed in feed wise after one run.



thanks for the insight. your girls look amazing. the greenest, dankest mojo for u ham


----------



## Locked (Dec 14, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hammy, you have done it again. What beauties! Just lovely. Great job for new genetics.



Thanks Rose, these are far from perfect, but they all seem relatively healthy and I can see some pretty good yields on the horizon.





			
				ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> thanks for the insight. your girls look amazing. the greenest, dankest mojo for u ham




Thanks for the support...I appreciate you dropping in.:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Dec 14, 2012)

Okay this is where they are at. The Golden Goat has been a bit bitchy, and the eldest WiFi has gotten way too tall with my lack of attention due to work. But overall things are cruising along. Might need to add Cal?Mag to the goats feed. Some pics.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice Hammy, as usual. Your going to end up with some real sweet meds. Did you clone them? Can't wait for a smoke report.

Peace


----------



## Locked (Dec 15, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Very nice Hammy, as usual. Your going to end up with some real sweet meds. Did you clone them? Can't wait for a smoke report.
> 
> Peace




Thanks HF...yes I did take clones of the AW and Golden Goat.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 15, 2012)

Coming along nicely . Really dense looking main branches.


----------



## JimBud (Dec 15, 2012)

Looking great Hamster Lewis.  Peak is almost over and you will be able to enjoy the fruits of your efforts.


----------



## Locked (Dec 15, 2012)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Coming along nicely . Really dense looking main branches.




Thanks Mental....appreciate you popping in.





			
				JimBud said:
			
		

> Looking great Hamster Lewis.  Peak is almost over and you will be able to enjoy the fruits of your efforts.




Hey JB....yeah one more week of hell and then hopefully not a full day on Xmas eve. Thanks for the kind words of support.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking real nice HL:aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2012)

They look beautiful for an overworked ups driver at Christmas time. wonderful Hammy!


----------



## Locked (Dec 16, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking real nice HL:aok:




Thanks pc...just trying to get them across the finish line.




			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> They look beautiful for an overworked ups driver at Christmas time. wonderful Hammy!



Thanks Rose, one more week of hell.  It will still be busy till after the New Year, but nowhere as busy as it is right now. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 18, 2012)

As always yer girls are perfectly beautiful, Hamster. Xmas hell weeks almost over bud, keep yer chin up and yer :joint: lit 

laters:bolt:


----------



## Locked (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks 7.....4 more working days. Can't wait till it's over. I hate this time of year because of all the OT.


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 18, 2012)

Babies should be rebounded by now and happy and healthy


----------



## Locked (Dec 18, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Babies should be rebounded by now and happy and healthy



All are except the SOW blueberry and Lemon Skunk have rebounded well.  Neither is doing badly but they still have not started putting out the new growth like the others. 2 will be ready for me to take cuts this weekend. Once I flip them I will pick your brain on their needs and tendencies.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 21, 2012)

looking great HL when r u gonna share your secret?  take care bro *green mojo*


----------



## Locked (Dec 21, 2012)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> looking great HL when r u gonna share your secret?  take care bro *green mojo*




Thanks Dr...no real secrets here. I just feed them when they tell me they are hungry and water in between when the need it. Everything gets ph'd to 6.5.
Thanks for popping in.


----------



## Tman1234 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Dr...no real secrets here. I just feed them when they tell me they are hungry and water in between when the need it. Everything gets ph'd to 6.5.
> Thanks for popping in.



so you dont feed every time you water?

or is this because you grow in insanely small pots and need to water so often? in that case i could see you not feeding every time you water.

i just ask cause i feed every time but i only water every 4-5 days.

Beautiful plants as always HL.


----------



## Locked (Dec 21, 2012)

Tman1234 said:
			
		

> so you dont feed every time you water?
> 
> or is this because you grow in insanely small pots and need to water so often? in that case i could see you not feeding every time you water.
> 
> ...




In flower I water everyday in the one gallon Smart Pots and every other day in the one gallon plastic pots. The Smart Pots dry out quicker. Sometimes I wind up feeding everyday for a couple days till I see a little burn on the edges of the leaves. Then I back the feeding off for a couple days and just water. Once I get them good and green they usually get fed 3 times a week or so. Some strains like this WiFi don't like a lot of feeding. It gets fed twice a week max. My Larry OG cut could feed everyday and still ask for more.:hubba:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 22, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> In flower I water everyday in the one gallon Smart Pots and every other day in the one gallon plastic pots. The Smart Pots dry out quicker. Sometimes I wind up feeding everyday for a couple days till I see a little burn on the edges of the leaves. Then I back the feeding off for a couple days and just water. Once I get them good and green they usually get fed 3 times a week or so. Some strains like this WiFi don't like a lot of feeding. It gets fed twice a week max. My Larry OG cut could feed everyday and still ask for more.:hubba:




good info HL.  u r all an expert! so u still have ur larry og cuttin?


----------



## Locked (Dec 22, 2012)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> good info HL.  u r all an expert! so u still have ur larry og cuttin?



Thanks Dr. but no expert here....I don't have my Larry OG cut but a couple friends do and I can get it back.


----------



## Locked (Dec 22, 2012)

A couple of the clones have gotten big enough to become donors now...will be taking cuts today and the donor plants will get flowered out next...as soon as some seats become available in the Flower tent.

We have Lemon Skunk, SOW BlueBerry, Purple Wreck x Blue Moonshine, my new Golden Goat Mom and Double Purple Doja x Bubba Kush x Lemon Larry.  And some bud porn from the Albert Walker.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 22, 2012)

Lookin good man....   How the Wifi's lookin??


----------



## Locked (Dec 22, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Lookin good man....   How the Wifi's lookin??




I have mixed feelings about the WiFi...

The good:
It clones super easy
It doesn't seem to need a lot of feeding
It seems to have a high Flower to Leaf Ratio


The Bad:
It stretches like crazy
Did I mention it stretches like crazy? 
It has a slow veg rate

If the smoke is good it is staying. It clones way too easily to let it go. I will need another run with it to figure out the best way to train it.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 23, 2012)

The stretch is def from the FireOG momma...   how far in are they?


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> The stretch is def from the FireOG momma...   how far in are they?




Will have to check my calendar....I believe the Goat hit 7 weeks last Thursday, the Albert Walker is 7 weeks today so the eldest WiFi is probably around 5 weeks or so. These go 10?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 23, 2012)

Yea almost all the grows i followed they seem to be finished between 9-10.5 weeks depending on pheno....   Are they loaded with trichs??


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Yea almost all the grows i followed they seem to be finished between 9-10.5 weeks depending on pheno....   Are they loaded with trichs??




Okay thanks....not loaded but starting to get frosty now. Will shoot some pics of the eldest one tonight and post them up.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 23, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I have mixed feelings about the WiFi...
> 
> The good:
> It clones super easy
> ...




LOL


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 23, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Dr. but no expert here....I don't have my Larry OG cut but a couple friends do and I can get it back.




VERY NICE! 

I bet u r thinking of getting her back in ur stable huh? 

also VERY NICE selection u got goin:icon_smile: :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2012)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> VERY NICE!
> 
> I bet u r thinking of getting her back in ur stable huh?
> 
> also VERY NICE selection u got goin:icon_smile: :hubba:




Yeah I am just about ready to bring her home I think. Will have to find some room for her...still have a 10 pack of Satori I need to pop as well. 

So many strains so little time.:hubba:


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 23, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I am just about ready to bring her home I think. Will have to find some room for her...still have a 10 pack of Satori I need to pop as well.
> 
> So many strains so little time.:hubba:




Ain't that the truth.  LoL. Let's see some pics. Hammy!


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Ain't that the truth.  LoL. Let's see some pics. Hammy!




Will get some for ya...just don't tell the wife.  She hates when I take a camera to the grow room. It means she won't see me for a couple hours. :icon_smile:


----------



## nvthis (Dec 23, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> A couple of the clones have gotten big enough to become donors now...will be taking cuts today and the donor plants will get flowered out next...as soon as some seats become available in the Flower tent.
> 
> .......And some bud porn from the Albert Walker.


 
Dude, dang!

So is this 2 headed monster with the curled leaves AW? Or GG? 

Man, you are making these girls sing bro!  Looks like the yield is gonna be really nice. 

Man, I love your grows. Your pots take a beating, and it's awesome. I love how your plants are crazy healthy and your pots are all stained and hammered. That says some crazy ****. Good work bud.


----------



## Locked (Dec 23, 2012)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Dude, dang!
> 
> So is this 2 headed monster with the curled leaves AW? Or GG?
> 
> ...




Lol..that two headed thang is AW....she reminds me so much of the Pre 98 Bubba that got sent my way...  She is fox tailing now...wanted to take pics tonight but wife put the kibosh on any photo shoots tonight.  
I soaked those pots for quite a long time but they still looked like they went through a war. Lol. Thanks bro...for everything. I have enjoyed growing the Goat and AW. How they smoke will decide how long they stay with me. AW looks like she is going to put out yield wise. Short squat heavily budded plant. the Goat is no slouch but has a much bigger foot print.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 23, 2012)

sweet


----------



## Locked (Dec 25, 2012)

Some Xmas pics of the eldest WiFi and AW...

The AW is Fox Tailing now...


----------



## nvthis (Dec 25, 2012)

Haha, yeah man! That's trippy as hell.. Them leaves don't know what way to curl. Up, down, sideways..

Hey Hammy, what kinda smells are you getting off these girls?

Merry Christmas bro..


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 25, 2012)

Some beauties you got goin there Hamster.


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 25, 2012)

im likin the aw h.l! looking good overall bro, merry xmas


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 26, 2012)

they all look great bro....   hope ya had a good day off yesterday...  merry xmas...


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2012)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Haha, yeah man! That's trippy as hell.. Them leaves don't know what way to curl. Up, down, sideways..
> 
> Hey Hammy, what kinda smells are you getting off these girls?
> 
> Merry Christmas bro..




Merry Xmas bro....it's funny you ask what kinda odor I am getting. I just can't put my finger on what it smells like...but it is intoxicating. They don't reek by any stretch. Matter of fact my whole Flower tent is calm odor wise this grow. Until you start messing with the buds. Then you get some odor.  Both the AW and GG have had some PH issues. They are a lil sensitive and my being busy for the Xmas season didn't allow me to react quick enough to it. My ph probe has been slipping accuracy wise it seems. I was re-calibrating it but it wasn't all that accurate. Just ditched it and went to a brand new probe last night.


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Some beauties you got goin there Hamster.




Thanks pp....I need a harvest bad. Been smoking crappy scraps for a bit now. Wife is getting grumpy..lol.  




			
				Ruffy said:
			
		

> im likin the aw h.l! looking good overall bro, merry xmas



Merry Xmas brosef...thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> they all look great bro....   hope ya had a good day off yesterday...  merry xmas...




Thanks bro...not only did I have a good day off yesterday, I actually finally had enough seniority to get today off as well.   Hope your Holiday was great. I got probably another week or so of being busy while peeps return stuff and burn through their gift cards.


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2012)

Off today so I got a chance to work on the Veg Tent...
Moved two clones from Solo cups to 1/2 gallon pots that I believe are AW. I got to get better at labeling things.   Still trying to get two Golden Goats under control ph wise. My probe has been going so even my weekly recals which became every 3 days were leaving me susceptible to ph being off. These two took it hard. The Golden Goat Mom I have gotten healthy was having the same problems but she rebounded. These two were pretty bad and have slowly come back but look like crap.  Everyone else is pretty damn healthy. Even the Lemon Skunk and SOW Blue Berry that were in rough shape have rebounded. The LS will be ready to give up some cuts soon and she will head off to the Flower Tent. The Purple Wreck x Blue Moonshine and Double Purple Doja x Bubba Kush x Lemon Larry will be the next to be flipped as soon as the cuts I took throw some roots. They are getting to big for the veg tent so it will have to be soon. Don't mind the sloppy tent. Smart Pots tend to make a mess on the tent floors. I gave up long ago trying to keep it clean while they are lit. They get scrubbed when Summer comes.


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 26, 2012)

gotta love a day off, gettin dirty in the garden...peace


----------



## Locked (Dec 26, 2012)

brimck325 said:
			
		

> gotta love a day off, gettin dirty in the garden...peace




Hell Yeah..especially after the rough Xmas season I just had. Worst one yet. I don't think anyone shops in actual person anymore. I was delivering 10 packages a day to some people for a week straight.


----------



## oldsman (Dec 27, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hell Yeah..especially after the rough Xmas season I just had. Worst one yet. I don't think anyone shops in actual person anymore. I was delivering 10 packages a day to some people for a week straight.


I feel ya Hammy!I spent so much time here recently at the mailbox waiting for that brown truck my wife put a chair up there for me,lol.Onto your girls,they are looking beautiful.Do you feed with every watering,every other.I feed mine every other time and just not sure if it's enough.


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2013)

My veg tent aka Bullpen is getting kinda full. I need to flip some ladies soon it seems.:hubba: The WiFi is so easy to clone and stays so healthy that I have taken many cuts of her.

My two eldest Golden Goats got put in the Flower tent last night to make some room but I need to flip a couple more soon. The cuts I took from all the Purple Strains are throwing roots so the donor plants will get flipped next. Soon as I take the GG and Albert Walker down in 10 days or so.

Some pics...don't mind the dirty tent floor...Smart Pots are messy as hell.
The Lemon Skunk has finally put on some size and I will take cuts and flip her soon as well. I am told this is Top Notch Smoke...as in this cut itself has won awards in a Cannabis Cup in the States.:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2013)

oldsman said:
			
		

> I feel ya Hammy!I spent so much time here recently at the mailbox waiting for that brown truck my wife put a chair up there for me,lol.Onto your girls,they are looking beautiful.Do you feed with every watering,every other.I feed mine every other time and just not sure if it's enough.




Thanks my friend...I tend to feed sporadically. I might feed the same plant 2-3 days in a row if it looks real hungry. Other strains like this WiFi don't like to be fed much at all and I have obliged them.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome to the Hamster Lewis bucket stacking class.  LoL. Looking good Hammy.


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Hamster Lewis bucket stacking class.  LoL. Looking good Hammy.




Lol...thanks pp. I save all kinds of boxes, pails, cans etc.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 2, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol...thanks pp. I save all kinds of boxes, pails, cans etc.




LoL  Yeah, I used to do the same.  I've been meaning to ask, what name brand is the tent with the white lining?


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> LoL  Yeah, I used to do the same.  I've been meaning to ask, what name brand is the tent with the white lining?




It's a no name eBay special....   All 3 of my tents are and they all have the same lining.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 3, 2013)

If I ever get to grow I think I would prefer the white lining.  Any who, Happy New Year Hammy.


----------



## Locked (Jan 5, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> If I ever get to grow I think I would prefer the white lining.  Any who, Happy New Year Hammy.




Thanks pp....Happy New Year. I like the white lining...I just can't seem to keep it white for long.


----------



## Locked (Jan 5, 2013)

The Golden Goat hit 9 weeks Thursday...took these pics then.

One Gallon Smart Pot...she should yield well.


----------



## Locked (Jan 5, 2013)

Albert Walker at 60 Days....


----------



## Locked (Jan 5, 2013)

Some WiFi pics...I have three in flower at different stages.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 5, 2013)

nice looking buds i like the color of the leafs :hubba: :icon_smile:  GH nutes huh very nice!


----------



## kaotik (Jan 5, 2013)

:holysheep: 
damn man, i new it'd be impressive.. but that's more than i expected even from you.
great job 

watch out on albert walker there; the one cola on the right, lookin like she might want to start swollowing that leaf up and start rottin on ya.
i'm sure it's just the shadow though.

wow


----------



## Locked (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Dr...yes GH nutrients all the way.

Thanks for the kind words and the heads up on that leaf kaotic...I have been watching her for bud rot but so far so good. GG should be coming down this weekend.


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2013)

Just smoked a test bud of this Albert Walker at 66 days. Really good up heady buzz. My wife was in a shitty mood and one good hit of this had her happy and feeling better. Looks like she will come down before the Golden Goat that needs more time even being like 4 days older then the AW. It must be the Sativa in the GG. Most likely taking her down on Sunday as I am on vacay next week. 








Flipped a Purple Wreck x Blue Moonshine, 2 Golden Goats, a Lemon Skunk another purple cross....so my flower tent is very full right now. Got two coming down in the next ten days and I was running under capacity anyway. Did some LST on them. Especially the Lemon Skunk. Don't want it getting to tall on me.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2013)

Those look like some heavy colas Hammy.

I like the look of the golden goat, but a good sativa is fine, in my book.
Enjoy your week off, you need it after the holidays.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 11, 2013)

Lookin good bro...  those AW tops are pretty massive...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 11, 2013)

Pure insanity man! Those tops are ridiculously huge lol. I need to get my AW in to flower ASAP!

Was that AW flowered in a 1gal pot?


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Those look like some heavy colas Hammy.
> 
> I like the look of the golden goat, but a good sativa is fine, in my book.
> Enjoy your week off, you need it after the holidays.




Thanks Rose, I will enjoy my week of for sure. I like Sativas as well just not before bed. They leave me with a racing mind and it takes forever to fall asleep.


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Lookin good bro...  those AW tops are pretty massive...




Thanks JAAM...yeah she puts out yield wise for sure.:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2013)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Pure insanity man! Those tops are ridiculously huge lol. I need to get my AW in to flower ASAP!
> 
> Was that AW flowered in a 1gal pot?




Thanks AM...yeah she has been in a one gallon Smart Pot since the flip. Before that she was in a half gallon regular plastic pot. Both her and the GG are in one gallon Smart Pots and they both are going to yield really well. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jan 11, 2013)

WOW Hammy them are some fatty colas!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 11, 2013)

VERY NICE:aok: enjoy, bud. you deserve it after the holidays 

What's the GG taste like? Just wonderin'.


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2013)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> WOW Hammy them are some fatty colas!!




Thanks bro...it's nice growing a girl that likes to put out.:hubba: :icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> VERY NICE:aok: enjoy, bud. you deserve it after the holidays
> 
> What's the GG taste like? Just wonderin'.




Thanks 7...honestly I have yet to give the GG a test drive yet. She still has clear trichomes so I will let her go for a ill longer. Soon as I try her I will let you know.


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2013)

The state of the bubble cloner....

I have found a sweet spot with cloning right now. Switched my cloning gel and it made a big difference. I think I could even get my Larry OG cut to throw roots quickly and she is notorious for not wanting to throw roots.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 11, 2013)

yo hammy i built a bubble cloner, and had some early success with it. but i tried so hard to get my NL to clone with no such luck AT ALL. i went 0 for 30. do you think you could describe your cloning method in detail. i'd really like compare your method to mine, in hopes of turning my cloning luck around.


...ohh and wow, that AW, i think i can smell it from here


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> yo hammy i built a bubble cloner, and had some early success with it. but i tried so hard to get my NL to clone with no such luck AT ALL. i went 0 for 30. do you think you could describe your cloning method in detail. i'd really like compare your method to mine, in hopes of turning my cloning luck around.
> 
> 
> ...ohh and wow, that AW, i think i can smell it from here




I was having loads of problems getting my clones to throw roots...I switched up a couple things and now almost everything I put in there throws roots. 
A couple things that I changed that I feel have made the biggest differences are:
Switched cloning gels, went from Rootech to Clonex and love the Clonex.
Added a stronger air pump and a second air stone.
Also made the holes in my lid bigger so I could go from using just the cutting by itself to the cutting in rock wool or Rapid Rooter.  I use regular tap water and I actually stopped changing it out every week. As long as I keep light out I can go 2-3 weeks between water changes. For light I have a single small cfl over head. I think it's 23 or 26 watts. Pretty much covers it.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 12, 2013)

I too switched to clonex like a year ago. I am still in the dark ages with tomato seed starting kit and a T12. But I usually throw away a whole bunch of clones each time cause too many take root. But I am scared if I do less and a few don't make it, it messes up my whole cycle, literally.

You are in for a surprise w/ that PW x BM. Dominant grapey/berry smell and taste. Nugs are ridic dense.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 12, 2013)

Same thing here Chef, gotta take more then you need allways. Must keep timing on and crackin'!


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2013)

I hear ya guys....this is the first time I have actually had to throw good cuts away because I have no room. Better to have more than you need. Thanks for popping in.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 12, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I was having loads of problems getting my clones to throw roots...I switched up a couple things and now almost everything I put in there throws roots.
> A couple things that I changed that I feel have made the biggest differences are:
> Switched cloning gels, went from Rootech to Clonex and love the Clonex.
> Added a stronger air pump and a second air stone.
> Also made the holes in my lid bigger so I could go from using just the cutting by itself to the cutting in rock wool or Rapid Rooter.  I use regular tap water and I actually stopped changing it out every week. As long as I keep light out I can go 2-3 weeks between water changes. For light I have a single small cfl over head. I think it's 23 or 26 watts. Pretty much covers it.



hmm maybe its the rootech, i have been using rootech as well. i'm gonna order some clonex. i know my air pump is strong enough, and i also use 2 air stones. 

do you use a dome with your bubble cloner?

how often do you mist them?


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> hmm maybe its the rootech, i have been using rootech as well. i'm gonna order some clonex. i know my air pump is strong enough, and i also use 2 air stones.
> 
> do you use a dome with your bubble cloner?
> 
> how often do you mist them?




I used to use a dome and mist them and it seemed my cuts would have a propensity to rot more often. I no longer use a dome and I don't mist them. I keep the tote about 3/4 full of water and twice a week I add a lil water by watering through the rock wool and Rapid Rooters from above.  I would ditch the Rootech and get some Clonex. I will never use anything but Clonex from now on.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 12, 2013)

ok, im ordering some clonex now and gonna dust off the bubbler


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> ok, im ordering some clonex now and gonna dust off the bubbler




Sounds good....green mojo on the cloning endeavor. 

I left the door open a crack to my grow room and found this before.



He thinks he is slick and I don't know he is there. He is banned from my grow room so that means he wants in more than ever.


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2013)

My Golden Goat in veg...she is quite the bush. Gonna need to either trim her hardcore or flip her soon.


----------



## mikeydean (Jan 12, 2013)

Should not ban HIM!! He's trying too help..in his mind...lol My man Clyde never misses a open room!!  :tokie:


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2013)

mikeydean said:
			
		

> Should not ban HIM!! He's trying too help..in his mind...lol My man Clyde never misses a open room!!  :tokie:




He got banned when I got Spider Mites...I didn't want them hitching a ride on him. No more mites but I have yet to lift the ban.   If he didn't go behind the tents where it's hard to get him out I would lift the ban.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 12, 2013)

my cat never goes outside, so she is welcome in the grow room


----------



## Locked (Jan 14, 2013)

Took the AW down yesterday and the GG tonight.  AW...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 15, 2013)

Daaaayum...  :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 15, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Daaaayum...  :48:



Exactly


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Daaaayum...  :48:




Yeah she put out for me...


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2013)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Exactly




Out of the two the AW was easier to grow out than the GG. Can't wait to compare highs.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice Hammy.


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 15, 2013)

:holysheep: thats some major bud there HL


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 15, 2013)

Excelent....:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Very nice Hammy.




Thanks bro....feels good to harvest again. Been awhile.


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> :holysheep: thats some major bud there HL




Thanks skull..... appreciate you popping in.




			
				Johnny5968 said:
			
		

> Excelent....:icon_smile:



Thanks Johnny.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 15, 2013)

Well done Hammy.  Enjoy...


----------



## nvthis (Jan 16, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks bro....feels good to harvest again. Been awhile.


excellent brutha! Hammy's got weed and life is good


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 16, 2013)

dran hammy i see the force is strong with you my bro. nice harvest you got there


----------



## juniorgrower (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow Hammy, very nice!!


----------



## Locked (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Nv and Sin....smoke has been on the Sativa side for sure. AW is a lil more Indica in effect but still not couch lock.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 24, 2013)

:clap: awesome harvest, Hammy. Enjoy!


----------



## Locked (Jan 24, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :clap: awesome harvest, Hammy. Enjoy!




Thanks 7...after smoking crappy scraps for a month it's nice to have good bud again. Mrs Hamster is especially stoked, and a happy wife makes for a happy life.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 24, 2013)

So where is the dank???



































LOL j/k man....killer job!   Beautiful foxtails with awesome color!!!!   ics: MORE PIX!!! ics:


----------



## Locked (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks TOA...next to come down will be a WiFi...maybe this Sunday. Will shoot some pics regardless this weekend.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks 7...after smoking crappy scraps for a month it's nice to have good bud again. Mrs Hamster is especially stoked, and a happy wife makes for a happy life.


 
Just a few more weeks Ham and I'll be starting up too, waiting for the DOC to be done with my family so to speak.

oh yeah, I got my hands on an Ogre seed so I'll see what comes from that too...

I know you said it was mostly Sativa effect but just wonderin', How does the AW taste?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 25, 2013)

still got it going on,nice man


----------



## Locked (Jan 25, 2013)

7 the AW is hard to define taste wise...nothing special. The Golden Goat smells and tastes a lot better. Kind of a fruity smell and taste.  Glad to hear you are firing it back up soon.


----------



## Locked (Jan 25, 2013)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> still got it going on,nice man




Thanks Brosef...appreciatte them kind words and you popping in.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 25, 2013)

Dude, it's good to see you back behind the 8ball again. Would you say the AW taste like a grapefruit rind? Man, I told ya that GG would worm it's way into your favor  The high is almost identical to a sweet pineapple Cindy I used to know..

Oh, and your new avi makes me want to pee myself. I wish it was bigger so I could see the look on his face better  That's classic bro.


----------



## Locked (Jan 25, 2013)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Dude, it's good to see you back behind the 8ball again. Would you say the AW taste like a grapefruit rind? Man, I told ya that GG would worm it's way into your favor  The high is almost identical to a sweet pineapple Cindy I used to know..
> 
> Oh, and your new avi makes me want to pee myself. I wish it was bigger so I could see the look on his face better  That's classic bro.




Yeah I could see that on the AW....kinda earthy for me. More Indica high. The Golden Goat is growing on me. Energetic creeper that tastes nice and smells tasty. 

Here you go on the bigger pic. I don't change my avatar to anything non hamster-ish except for Halloween, but the look on his face made me laugh for days. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=200389&d=1358905422


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Hammy, Glad your back in good smoke again. You and I both took last summer off and it messes with our stash.  I don't want to do that again. Oh well, we can worry about that later, enjoy Hamster, and your wife too.


----------



## Locked (Jan 26, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey Hammy, Glad your back in good smoke again. You and I both took last summer off and it messes with our stash.  I don't want to do that again. Oh well, we can worry about that later, enjoy Hamster, and your wife too.




Thanks Rose...I agree. I have to be better prepared or I can't take the Summer off. I plan on turning it out and stashing it away like a squirrel.


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2013)

Some pics of the Purple Wreck x Blue MoonShine, a Golden Goat that just got flipped, a WiFi in a margarine tub, and a WiFi that is almost at the finish line. She grew tall and lanky but gave me rock hard nugs up top. Still no Amber trichomes though.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful as always bro. I smoked some golden goat this past weekend with a friend. Nothing really stood out about the high or flavor, but I don't know anything about the source of it.  Most of the commercial smoke I get here is subpar so it doesn't mean much.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow...  Are those last 2 pics just 1 of the Wifis? we got 1 Wifi here thats really standing out...  Totally different smell then the other 3...  I cant wait to see how they all finish...


----------



## Locked (Jan 28, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Wow...  Are those last 2 pics just 1 of the Wifis? we got 1 Wifi here thats really standing out...  Totally different smell then the other 3...  I cant wait to see how they all finish...




Yeah last 2 pics are the same WiFi...it hit 10 weeks Sunday but no ambers yet. Going to let it go another couple days.  Buds look rock hard.


----------



## Locked (Jan 28, 2013)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Beautiful as always bro. I smoked some golden goat this past weekend with a friend. Nothing really stood out about the high or flavor, but I don't know anything about the source of it.  Most of the commercial smoke I get here is subpar so it doesn't mean much.




Thanks TKR...I got this cut from a good friend. Smoke is solid and she yields well. She will stick around for at least one more run but I have to make room for the pack of Satori I have waiting on deck.  Thanks for popping in.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a hard time movin favored strains outta my stable. Will have to tho soon....


----------



## Locked (Jan 28, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I have a hard time movin favored strains outta my stable. Will have to tho soon....




I have that same problem 7....that's why my flower tent is packed and my veg tent is busting at the seems. I gotta send some strains packing. Not an easy task at all.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 28, 2013)

PW x BM luv her some GH nutrients. Shiny leaves.


----------



## Locked (Jan 28, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> PW x BM luv her some GH nutrients. Shiny leaves.




Lol...yeah she likes to eat. WiFi is a light feeder, Lemon Skunk seems to be a medium feeder and the rest like to eat.    Still have to flip that SOW blueberry...:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2013)

Been a while since an update. My mom was back in the hospital for a bit so life was a bit hectic. I took one of the Wifi almost three weeks ago and she is in jars . Got another one hanging in my drying closet and 3 more in my flower tent. Been toking on this WiFi for a while now and it's pretty damn good. Bag appeal A++, yield was good at right around 4 ounces dry. Big rock hard buds, super easy to trim and nice middle road high, not locked to the couch but body and head gets a numb pain free vibe. 

I took a couple pics with my phone of the cured bud.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2013)

Dude you are my Hero. You always have some Dank Shet.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your mother man...   Hope all turns out well...

Nice pics...   4oz is an awesome yield...   I got to sample some of the Wifi that Free grew out and one of the phenos is AMAZING...  It is literally coated white...


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Dude you are my Hero. You always have some Dank Shet.




Lol...thanks bro. I went a couple rough months smoking scraps and what not. It feels good to have some actual Fire back in the bowl. Just smoked another bowl of it and I am toast.


----------



## Locked (Feb 20, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your mother man...   Hope all turns out well...
> 
> Nice pics...   4oz is an awesome yield...   I got to sample some of the Wifi that Free grew out and one of the phenos is AMAZING...  It is literally coated white...




Thanks man...none of these got totally coated like I have seen on other WiFi phenos but they held their own and the high is top notch. I loved how easy she was to trim. Big old walnut sized nugz with very little leaf to trim. Just some easy to trim fan leaves with the long stem that's easy to snip. Really dense buds though. Lovin it.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 21, 2013)

Well done Hamster.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 21, 2013)

nice lookin buds hammy    :48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 21, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks man...none of these got totally coated like I have seen on other WiFi phenos but they held their own and the high is top notch. I loved how easy she was to trim. Big old walnut sized nugz with very little leaf to trim. Just some easy to trim fan leaves with the long stem that's easy to snip. Really dense buds though. Lovin it.


 
Glad your likin her....   we def have a pheno that stands out and it is totally white...    I still got 4 beans left I think and they may have to get popped soon...  :icon_smile:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2013)

What is the WIFI?


----------



## Locked (Feb 21, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> What is the WIFI?




I think it stands for White Fire.....


----------



## Locked (Feb 21, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Well done Hamster.




Thanks pp.....




			
				ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> nice lookin buds hammy    :48:




Thanks Shortbus.....they smoke real nice.


----------



## Locked (Feb 21, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Glad your likin her....   we def have a pheno that stands out and it is totally white...    I still got 4 beans left I think and they may have to get popped soon...  :icon_smile:





Hell yeah, pop them bad boys. I have one well trained one that I managed to keep small and wide. Can't wait to see how she finishes. Hardest part was keeping them from growing like bean poles, but they put out yield wise either way. Just don't like dealing with 6 foot plants.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 21, 2013)

:yay::clap:Well done, bud. I know you're going to enjoy.:clap::yay:


----------



## Locked (Feb 21, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :yay::clap:Well done, bud. I know you're going to enjoy.:clap::yay:




Thanks 7, I have indeed been enjoying the WiFi smoke. Not something you want to smoke if you have things to do. It kind of leaves ya Dazed and Confused.:hubba:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 21, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks 7, I have indeed been enjoying the WiFi smoke. Not something you want to smoke if you have things to do. It kind of leaves ya Dazed and Confused.:hubba:




good movie     :48:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey hamster. Hope all is well, and also with your mother. If she has something serious, have you considered asking if she'd be interested in consuming some of your home grown buds for some relief?


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2013)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Hey hamster. Hope all is well, and also with your mother. If she has something serious, have you considered asking if she'd be interested in consuming some of your home grown buds for some relief?





Thanks Mental...I have offered and unfortunately she is brainwashed and thinks MJ is evil. It's a shame.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 4, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Mental...I have offered and unfortunately she is brainwashed and thinks MJ is evil. It's a shame.


. You could always print out some medical articles for her to read and familiarize herself with... It truly is a _safe and effective_ medication, especially when compared to the medications the doctors frequently prescribe to their patients...


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 4, 2013)

very nice hammy! everyone said i was jason london's twin, when i was younger,i could only see the resembles in our feathered back hair.


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2013)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> . You could always print out some medical articles for her to read and familiarize herself with... It truly is a _safe and effective_ medication, especially when compared to the medications the doctors frequently prescribe to their patients...




I wish it were that easy, unfortunately my Mom has become super religious now that she is sick, that's usually how it works  , and she will not listen to anything her Atheist son has to say on any subject.


Brimck thanks for stopping by bro...it's appreciated.


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 4, 2013)

you can only help as much as they are willing to let you, just be there for her when you can.


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2013)

brimck325 said:
			
		

> you can only help as much as they are willing to let you, just be there for her when you can.




True that bro, true that.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 4, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> and she will not listen to anything her Atheist son has to say on any subject.



Are atheists allowed to say god dammit still?  Is this a moral or ethical question...


My mom just doesn't like the fact I'm atheist. She doesn't mind toking every once in a while. My grandmother, my moms mother,.....she's hilarious stoned. And openly asks if anyone is holding at family functions.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2013)

Hammy my Mom is the same way,,but its OK. Its hard for them at that age to change or listen to such things. I was young enough to ASK QUESTIONS,,thats why I am an Atheiast.


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks TKR and WeedHopper...nice to know I am not alone in my thinking. 

For the record I don't care what god you worship...if that's what you need for comfort and moral guidance then so be it. Just don't go trying to legislate your beliefs on the rest of us. Freedom of religion means freedom from religion as well. I believe in Science, end of story.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 4, 2013)

:hubba: Amen to that hammy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2013)

:yeahthat: 

I never needed A God to make me care about PPL or know wrong from right,,,I had the State of Texas Prison System to remind me.


----------



## oldsman (Mar 6, 2013)

[QUOTe

For the record I don't care what god you worship...if that's what you need for comfort and moral guidance then so be it. Just don't go trying to legislate your beliefs on the rest of us. Freedom of religion means freedom from religion as well. I believe in Science, end of story.[/QUOTE]
Hammy, You took the words right out of my mouth. Amen brother! Ooops, sorry! Lol!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 6, 2013)

i dont hate god, how can i hate something that doesn't exist. <<< my most used phrase when i get into religious debates with people.


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> i dont hate god, how can i hate something that doesn't exist. <<< my most used phrase when i get into religious debates with people.




Exactly...my signature pretty much sums up my feelings. Man created God, not vice versa. It's usually the peeps who are the loudest in pledging their devotion to God who are the most screwed up and un god like.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2013)

Me likey Santa Clause and the Easter Bunny. They are more fun. 
The adults Santa Clause,, "GOD",, can be a real downer,,,and ya can never find him when ya need him, cause he is to busy with Basketball and Football.  Dont believe me,,ask the players.


----------



## surfinc (Mar 6, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Dude you are my Hero. You always have some Dank Shet.




:yeahthat:

:48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 8, 2013)

I am God


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 8, 2013)

LOL just kidding.... keep the dank coming HL  God will help you LOL...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 8, 2013)

is all about respect IMO


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 8, 2013)

Hamster I've been wanting to ask you something very serious...  as you know I have a few girls growing that were just born a week ago or so and It would be a real honor if you could be their Godfather would you accept "BudFather H.Master Lewis" ?


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> Hamster I've been wanting to ask you something very serious...  as you know I have a few girls growing that were just born a week ago or so and It would be a real honor if you could be their Godfather would you accept "BudFather H.Master Lewis" ?




It would be an honor to have that bestowed upon me....:hubba:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 12, 2013)

thank you Hamster you are the best everybody looks up to you and my girls really love you like a father.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 12, 2013)

hey you got any dank pics for us


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 5, 2013)

missing Hamster got out of the cage LOl
where you at broski?
stop hiding I know you got some dank going


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 10, 2013)

How are things mr.hamster?


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hope he wasn't fish food!


----------



## Locked (Jun 10, 2013)

I am alive and relatively well, just been hella busy. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 13, 2013)

yay!!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd like to see some photos or at least a description on what's growing on:hubba: . Heck, I'm sure we all would!!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 14, 2013)

Nothings goin on in the hamster cage til the end of summer I believe....


----------



## Locked (Jun 15, 2013)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> I'd like to see some photos or at least a description on what's growing on:hubba: . Heck, I'm sure we all would!!







			
				JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Nothings goin on in the hamster cage til the end of summer I believe....



I am kinda shut down...I say kinda because I left my clone bubbler going when i went on vacay, not expecting them to survive but yet they did and after one feeding have grown like crazy. I think I might have to run a little hydro this next grow. I will get some pics up tomorrow of them.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 16, 2013)

:lama: :angrywife:  :goodposting: :stuff-1125699181_i_ :banana: :2940th_rasta: :48: already making quick work ....my my   GREEN MOJO to your clones Compadre!


----------



## Locked (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks Dr.....maybe some pics tonight.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 17, 2013)

How's the weather in Hampsterdam today?


----------



## Locked (Jun 17, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> How's the weather in Hampsterdam today?




We had more heavy rain today but after it was over it cooled off nicely. Supposed to be in the 80's by day and low 60's at night which is perfect weather.  

Hope all is well pp...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 20, 2013)

hey there  MR. professor dr.  HL  what strains you working this run?   I wanna try some *northen lights  *kc mango  *(afghanixskunk)mazar x white rhyno
white widow x skunk


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 20, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> We had more heavy rain today but after it was over it cooled off nicely. Supposed to be in the 80's by day and low 60's at night which is perfect weather.
> 
> Hope all is well pp...




Thanks for the well wishes Hammy, all things considered I'm doing OK.     Just waiting on Ohioians to wake up and smell the coffee, and the killer bud I'll be growing if they ever do.  LoL. :icon_smile:   Take care brother.


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> hey there  MR. professor dr.  HL  what strains you working this run?   I wanna try some *northen lights  *kc mango  *(afghanixskunk)mazar x white rhyno
> white widow x skunk




Only thing definite about next run at end of Summer is Satori, other then that I don't know. I have some Nortern lights 98 beans I need to pop, maybe they will get a go.


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Thanks for the well wishes Hammy, all things considered I'm doing OK.     Just waiting on Ohioians to wake up and smell the coffee, and the killer bud I'll be growing if they ever do.  LoL. :icon_smile:   Take care brother.




Yeah what the hell is going on in Ohio? I think they have their noses all in Women's Vaginas as well.    Glad you are well bro.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 23, 2013)

"Satori"  ...aaaaaawwwwwwww   I want that


----------



## Locked (Jun 23, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> "Satori"  ...aaaaaawwwwwwww   I want that




 Mandela kid...hop on board.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 11, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Mandela kid...hop on board.




Thanks bro HL I think Im finally gonna order some.  they always look huge! gotta get some!:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------

